# looking for model figures



## lanto11 (Dec 15, 2017)

I'm looking for some figures for a diorama with one in a car seat and the other on the outside with hands-on their head or hips like they are feeling frantic. I hope this all makes sense and thank you for your help.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

In 1:64 scale?

Dont know if you are going to find the hands on hips or head figure, but should be able to find a seated figure fairly easily.

The Hot Wheels Home Improvement set probably comes closest with Tim driving the mower and Al with his hands on his hips, but he doesnt look frantic. The Police Force set has the robber with his hands in the air. And the Construction one has one worker with a hand on one hip. Either one turned around and facing away may convey the feeling you want though.

The figurines are also a little bit bigger than 1:64 scale in my opinion.

There is a thread on 1:64 scale figurines that has 100 pieces in it that may give you more choices. I will see if I can find it again and post a link.

:cheers2:


----------



## lanto11 (Dec 15, 2017)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> In 1:64 scale?
> 
> Dont know if you are going to find the hands on hips or head figure, but should be able to find a seated figure fairly easily.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your help. Sorry that I forgot to say the scale but I'm looking for figures in 1/72 scale. Thank you again for your help.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Understand. The 100 piece set may have been a smaller scale. The Hot Wheels figures would probably be to big for sure.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Managed to find a word search combination where the thread popped up. The link in the thread below isnt working anymore, but I am sure there are more recent listings that would show if you searched ebay listings for the product name.

https://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/158-diecast-car-customs/561729-veery-veery-quite.html


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Have a search around the Net for Preiser figures. Preiser is a german company specializing in model railway figures, but they do have a 1/72 range..
These are great quality but you may not be able to find the poses that you want.
But with the aid of a sharp knife you can make changes pretty easily.
Have a look at Walthers.com for some photos and prices.


----------



## lanto11 (Dec 15, 2017)

Alien said:


> Have a search around the Net for Preiser figures. Preiser is a german company specializing in model railway figures, but they do have a 1/72 range..
> These are great quality but you may not be able to find the poses that you want.
> But with the aid of a sharp knife you can make changes pretty easily.
> Have a look at Walthers.com for some photos and prices.


Thank you so much. I have found a lot that are close to what I'm looking for. Thank you so much again.


----------



## Diecaster62 (May 14, 2017)

I found a seller on eBay selling 100 unpainted 1/72 figures. They go well with my 1/64 diecast cars. There are many poses including several seated figures.


----------



## lanto11 (Dec 15, 2017)

Diecaster62 said:


> I found a seller on eBay selling 100 unpainted 1/72 figures. They go well with my 1/64 diecast cars. There are many poses including several seated figures.


Thank you for the help. Do you have a link to the seller?


----------



## Diecaster62 (May 14, 2017)

lanto11 said:


> Thank you for the help. Do you have a link to the seller?


Unfortunately I bought them last summer and that specific seller has about 31,000 items for sale (not just hobby items) however if you search eBay for "1/75 scale figures" a lot of sellers pop up. It's how I found this seller by simply searching. I only paid $2.90 USD with free shipping for the 100 unpainted figures they sent me from China. Finding actual "1/64 scale figures" is expensive. I see sellers selling like 4 piece painted sets for $12-$15. That why I went with 1/75 scale since they are close enough and you can buy 100's of them cheaply.

Good luck!


----------

